# prepackaged food supplies



## laststanding (Mar 19, 2012)

Okay, I suspect the answer is already been posted, but I need to ask. I'm about to order my first 2 week canister of prepackaged food that is suppose to have a shelf life of 25 years. I won't to be the one to open that last package in a quarter century. I'll be long gone by then. Does anyone have a real preference here? Maybe something they think is a good buy. I'm not sure I want to go with the lowest bidder in this case. Would appreciate your input on this. Regards.
_
'Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everyone stands around reloading._' Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I buy the Augason Farms buckets. The food tastes okay but the price is better than most places. They sell the stuff at Walmart, Sams or direct from AF. A 30-day supply (1 person) bucket runs about $99-110.


----------



## Survival_Foods_LLC (Oct 30, 2012)

laststanding said:


> Okay, I suspect the answer is already been posted, but I need to ask. I'm about to order my first 2 week canister of prepackaged food that is suppose to have a shelf life of 25 years. I won't to be the one to open that last package in a quarter century. I'll be long gone by then. Does anyone have a real preference here? Maybe something they think is a good buy. I'm not sure I want to go with the lowest bidder in this case. Would appreciate your input on this. Regards.
> _
> 'Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everyone stands around reloading._' Thomas Jefferson


We resale a lot of different products, I will always recommend Wise


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

My recommendation would be Shelf Reliance. We have been purchasing their product for about two years now. It is the best that we have tried.
The company has been great to work with as well. They have a lot of great programs to help you start and build your long term food storage.
http://www.myfoodstore.shelfreliance.com


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

My food preps are all over the map. I have options for everything.

I have canned food from the grocery store... chef boyardee, spam, tuna fish, green beans and fruit cocktails and all kinds of stuff

I have ARK buckets from Costco
I have TVP buckets from Costco
I have MRE entress by the cases full
I have freeze dried Mountain House by the case
I've started dehydrating and storing my own eggs and other items
I've started canning my own chicken, beef, meatloaf, chili, etc etc etc

on top of all that I have several different varieties of heirloom seeds from different vendors that I can use to plant my own gardens.

With all of that said, with you just starting, I'd ask the following:

What exactly are you prepping for?
How soon do you think you may have to experience that?
What's your budget to work with?
How much storage do you have?

If cost is an issue, and you want to get a lot of meals in a very short amount of time... I'd suggest the TVP protein buckets from Costco, along with bags of rice and beans. Protein and carbs... you'll definitely get bored of the taste but it's better than dirt and roadkill


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't sell food but we do taste test all foods before buying in bulk. I have not tried Wise yet but I will. I have reservations about using TVP in place of real meat and not calling it what it is. Mountain House has been around for years and in taste testing it comes out on top with ninety five percent of our group. 

I would highly recommend you order sample product in pouches to try before you buy a bunch. It is like buying canned goods you do not eat because they are cheap if you don't. GB


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> I don't sell food but we do taste test all foods before buying in bulk. I have not tried Wise yet but I will. I have reservations about using TVP in place of real meat and not calling it what it is. Mountain House has been around for years and in taste testing it comes out on top with ninety five percent of our group.
> 
> I would highly recommend you order sample product in pouches to try before you buy a bunch. It is like buying canned goods you do not eat because they are cheap if you don't. GB


Well yeah, I agree completely... my point about TVP isnt that it's a good substitute for meat, it's that it's available, affordable for those on a budget, and you get a LOT of it for your dollar.

All things being equal, I'd rather have an entire basement full of Mtn House and comparable brands than 1 bucket of TVP... but it's cost prohibitive for me at the time.

On the other hand, I'm feeling really lucky about the lotto tomorrow night and my fortune cookie the other day said I should expect good things in the future... so I got that going for me!!!!


----------

